# Best place to buy MacBook Pro Memory?



## duper (May 7, 2006)

Everyone congratulate me. I'm the proud owner of a 15'' MBP 2.0 Ghz. 

Apple has always had the tendency to cheap out on RAM, though, and I think the 512 MB included simply will not cut it. To get the most out of it I will at least have to double it, but might go for an extra 1 GB. Apple's RAM is a bit overpriced. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good place to get MBP RAM?

I think someone from Carbon might just have a good idea


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Wherever you get your RAM from, choose a reputable dealer who tests and guarantees compatibility with your model Macintosh, offers a lifetime warranty and a no-cost return (no restocking charge) if it doesn't work. And keep your business in Canada, it's a lot less hassle not having to deal with over-border for shipping, brokerage, exchange and warranty.

There are at least three good choices who frequent ehMac...
PM for more info

Thanks
Trevor


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

NCIX has Mushkin PC2-5300 RAM certified for Apple, 1GB for $129. However I've never heard of Mushkin before and NCIX is like the kind of place where you know what you want to buy because like all other mom-n-pop stores their return and warranty service is questionable at best, although personally I never had to do any of that through the many many purchases I made there so I wouldn't know how bad it really is. I'm planning to go for it anyway just because they are local to me and they know my name.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

duper said:


> Everyone congratulate me. I'm the proud owner of a 15'' MBP 2.0 Ghz.
> 
> Apple has always had the tendency to cheap out on RAM, though, and I think the 512 MB included simply will not cut it. To get the most out of it I will at least have to double it, but might go for an extra 1 GB. Apple's RAM is a bit overpriced. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good place to get MBP RAM?
> 
> I think someone from Carbon might just have a good idea



I got mine from MacDoc. Works GREAT !


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

To the OP..seeing as you're in Toronto, I'd take a visit to MacDoc in Mississauga. He will sell you Mac Compatible Ram, in matched pairs if you like, at very competitive prices. He will install it for you, and he will go through it with you to make sure everythings good. Lifetime warranty on ram and great customer service both on Phone and by Email.


----------



## ntrsfrml (May 31, 2005)

Grab the Mushkin sticks from NCIX, Using 2x 1Gb sticks w/ my Macbook Pro right now. They comes w/ Lifetime warranty and Mushkin is a big brand name just like crucial or Kingston.. Tho they don't manufacture ram but they hand pick the ram chips from samsung and micron. They very well known in PC/Overclocking community.

here is the link to ram page on ncix btw.. 

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18641&vpn=971504a&manufacture=MUSHKIN


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

memoryexpress.com


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

I also buy all my micron memory for all my apple computers from memoryexpress.com.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I would bump it up to at least 1.5GB of memory. 1GB doesn't do the machine justice.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Tiger direct has MB(P) RAM for $67 and $115 (512 and 1024). The latter has been reviewed by "kismac" (?ehmacer) as compatible with an Intel iMac. Shipping is around $10-15. Crucial is about 50% more (but I can only see a 512). Note that they erroneously label it as PC5400 but it is PC5300.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

$115 isnt a bad price for a gig...


----------



## barry photo (May 21, 2006)

is this the one?
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=2175881&sku=K24-5846

what is the difference... I have been calling around all day and the price varies alot.

thanks

Barry


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

My vote's for CanadaRam.com (just bought a 2-gig kit for my MacBook!)

M.


----------



## barry photo (May 21, 2006)

cuba did you get the 
2048Mb kit (2x1 Gb matched pair) Guaranteed Generic
or
2048Mb kit (2x1 Gb matched pair)

$331 vs $277 what would be the difference?


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

barry photo said:


> is this the one?
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=2175881&sku=K24-5846
> 
> what is the difference... I have been calling around all day and the price varies alot.
> ...


No that's standard sized PC5400 RAM. You want DDR2 SODIMMs. The two differently branded (but identically priced) 1 gig chips are here and here.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

1 gig iMac, MB(P) RAM at Tigerdirect now $110.


----------

